# 200 lbs.



## fcbandgdog1 (Jan 11, 2006)

Hey Guys,

Got together with a couple of buddies and we poured about 200lbs. of lead on Sunday. We are all good to go for the season for sinkers, jigs etc. Will be powder painting the next weekend day that it is raining. 

Let me know if anyone wants to join. I am tying a couple of flounder rigs, bucktails, teasers and flies every night also....getting close to being ready for the season. Let me know if anyone wants to join. More fun with company. 

F


----------

